# Point sparring videos?



## Greg King (Jul 18, 2006)

Anybody out there know of a good point sparring video?.It would be a gift for my son.


----------



## Last Fearner (Jul 30, 2006)

Greg,
If you are still looking for point sparring videos, I will suggest some in a PM to you.


----------



## Greg King (Jul 30, 2006)

Thank you,Sir


----------

